

Ask HN: In terms of employability python or ruby? - dawilster

Hi,<p>I'm currently a studying computer science and hoping to enter the workforce very soon, at the moment I've only coded with java and php.<p>But in terms of employability php looks very crowded and I much like the idea of startups utilizing the latest web technologies.<p>Anyway if I were to have the best chance of being employed when I finish uni should I learn python or rails?<p>Thanks a lot.
======
cleverjake
In my neck of the woods (north eastern america), more startups are using ruby
than python for their core products.

That being said, I havent seen many ableminded hackers turned away from a
startup. Fast learning is usually more of an asset than early/mid-level
knowledge in a field.

In the end, the best way to find out would be to check out a local meetup in
your area, and talk to some startups there.

~~~
dawilster
Sweet as, thanks for the advice.

~~~
tjpick
Kiwi?

[edit: read your profile. Actually Aus]

was going to comment that neither python nor ruby are that great if you are
looking for jobs in NZ. There are more options with php, and if you are good
at what you do it won't be that hard to destroy the other candidates. Java and
.net will give you a lot more, better paying options.

